# A Tip For Your Christmas Tree



## Waldo (Dec 3, 2006)

For any of you like me, who still prefer a live tree fro Christmas here is a tip for keeping it watered. I attach a funnel to the trunk of the tree about waist high or so and then attach a piece of hose from the funnel to the container the tree is in. Now all I do is add water as needed by pouring it into the funnel. Limbs are not missing off the tree in this photo either, Just being held back to get a good shot of the funnel.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 3, 2006)

Holy Christmas Trees, Batman! It's another use for wine making equipment!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 3, 2006)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa You are a mess PWP


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 3, 2006)

Waldo: Good tip. My wife read somewhere a few years ago that watering the tree with Hot water eeps it alive longer because it softens up the sap and the tree re-drinks it for nutients. I don't know how true that is, but since she has been doing it, the trees we have had stay alive longer.... heck.... some way into the new year.


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 3, 2006)

I can just make out the trunk at the bottem... i think the tree is sitting in a carboy!






once Christmas is over just add yeast and stir


----------



## kutya (Dec 4, 2006)

*You need to water those things?????* Had no idea......


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 5, 2006)

Anybody else look at that and think, "Waldo owns a beer bong?"


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 5, 2006)

The cats always drank the water from the tree basin...
Since we moved to the prairie and don't have our own trees to cut ...I got a fake one...it looses it's needles too......I better put it up real soon...look at the month ticking away!!!!!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 5, 2006)

I wonder if the sap the funnel picks up from the tree will add body to your next wine, Waldo!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2006)

Waldos Wine Sap or Waldos Sap Wine...Which will it be????


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2006)

How about Sappy Waldo's Wine?


----------



## Joanie (Dec 5, 2006)

Hehehehe I like it!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh you guys are too much, Funkyfish, I almost choked when I read your
post about the beer bong. I can not have a real tree because the four
cats sit there and eat it and puke all over the rugs. As it is I have
to screw the stand down as they all climb around in there and take it
down when not screwed to the floor. So I bought the fake prelit. Its
nice when you just pull it out of the box, put together 2 parts and
plug it in and She's done except for ornaments.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 5, 2006)

The first year we had our new cats we didn't have a tree. Just asking for trouble with 2 cats only6 month old.



Last year I hung sliced limes around the bottom of the tree and they _mostly_ left it alone. I'm thinking of hanging limes again this year and then sprinkling a circle of mint around it. They hate mint and limes!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2006)

One of mine doesnt limes or lemons, he actually dragged a slice off my
counter the other day as I was going to use it in a Jack and Coke.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 5, 2006)

PWP, how about hanging some catnip around the bottom of the tree?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 5, 2006)

When one of the cats was young I hung bells around the bottom of the tree...when the bells would ring I'd get the squirt gun and hose him down...he got the idea....
Others have climbed in it like it was an outside tree, so ours was also nailed to the floor and tied to the window....I like these old cats....they are like hairy pillows.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 5, 2006)

Nothing like a real tree



but here in Houston I've always had problems with them drying out so fast. I think they ship them from up northand they are already starting to dry out and seal up. So I just pull out the old artificial but it looks good decorated.







Ramona.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe I'll just have to put a ring of cat nip around the tree and then they'll be toolooped to do any damage!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2006)

That tree swinging is what ours looks like when the cats are bugging out in it!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2006)

We love them tho...and they love Christmas too...


----------



## sangwitch (Dec 7, 2006)

wade, I feel ya... I've got a fake tree and the cats still eat the needles and then puke them up. They seemed to have stopped now, but the first week the tree was up... ugh


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2006)

Cat's and dogs like to eat grass....for the house cats I use to grow a little container of wheat or lawn seed on the windowsill...the really like it.Then they leave your houseplants and Christmas trees alone..*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 7, 2006)

We have a St. Bernard that once thought he was going to lift his leg. He found out real soon as the tree fell over, that it wasn't a good idea.


We put green food coloring in the water and as the Holiday nears, your tree willbecome greener. (a real tree, not the artificial one's).


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2006)

Gads!!!!That brought back some nasty memmories....I lived with a few young people...when we came home from Christmas shopping the Red Setter was on top of the kitchen table looking out the window...we had forgotten him indoors...he 'wet' all over the Christmas packages under the tree...we had to re wrap everything and the wet wrapping paper stained the light colored carpet....ugh!!!I need a drink...again!!!


----------

